

FeedBurner Shut Down: The Facts and Tales from the Front Line - amazedsaint
http://www.feedblitz.com/feedburner-shut-down-the-facts-and-tales-from-the-front-line/

======
amazedsaint
I guess shutting down a service just like that with out providing a good exit
path for the user is pretty bad. They slowly started killing the users one by
one, by deteriorating the service more and more. Good work Google.

